# How to: Finding a Shop to Plane Ways?



## karlsangree (Nov 18, 2021)

I have a 1940s era South Bend 10L (a restoration project) and the ways could do with dressing. How does one go about finding a reliable local shop to do the work? Would I just start randomly calling larger machine shops, or are there some search terms that I could use to narrow things down a bit. I've tried Google but the only shop that specifically advertises way planing is over 2 hours away. I live in the greater Philadelphia area so I'm thinking there would be a shop that wouldn't be a four hour round trip.

Also, what is the going rate for dressing a 4' lathe bed? The wear isn't excessive and I just may live with it for now if it's cost prohibitive.


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 18, 2021)

I would look under machine rebuilders or restorations. You live in a good area for it I would think. Im in Chicago and their are many machine rebuilders out here. If I had to guess on price between 500-1k.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Nov 18, 2021)

One of the commercial members P and B grinding does lathe beds. That might be a place to start. I am sure Richard King would have some good ideas also. The big problem if it has to be shipped is the cost of shipping. Keep us up dated on what you find.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 18, 2021)

how bad are the ways?  you realize that you need to adjust the saddle too usually.


----------



## karlsangree (Nov 18, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> how bad are the ways?  you realize that you need to adjust the saddle too usually.


I haven't measured it yet, but I can feel the ridge with my finger nail. I'll try and measure it later today and maybe get a photo.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 18, 2021)

mine is well worn, but there's no way that I would consider sending it out. I would just buy another one, in better condition.   It does what I need.
was just curious how bad it is.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 18, 2021)

I would just leave it alone, since to do a proper job you would need to do all of it including the saddle, and then you may (depending on how much material was removed) have to re-mount the feed rack get the proper fit with the saddle pinion, and you may have issues with the leadscrew as well.
It's a big job, and much more expensive these days than it used to be.
Many good parts can be made on a worn lathe (ask me how I know LOL)
-M


----------



## Watchwatch (Nov 18, 2021)

Kieth Rucker sent his Monarch 10EE to your neck of the woods for a way regrind. Wisconsin IIRC. Send him an email. Or look for the video because he mentions the name of the shop. It was back a few months ago. Right around the time he was finishing the planer restoration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlsangree (Nov 19, 2021)

Watchwatch said:


> Kieth Rucker sent his Monarch 10EE to your neck of the woods for a way regrind. Wisconsin IIRC.



Thanks for the reply, but I live I live in the greater Philadelphia area so the Kinetic company in Wisconsin would be a haul.


----------



## projectnut (Nov 19, 2021)

Cadillac said:


> I would look under machine rebuilders or restorations. You live in a good area for it I would think. Im in Chicago and their are many machine rebuilders out here. If I had to guess on price between 500-1k.


I think the high end of your estimate may be the lower end of what it would cost today to have a bed ground.  Back in 2001 it cost $400.00 to have the 56"  bed of my Sheldon MW-56-P lathe ground at American Grinding in Chicago.  In this case it was what they referred to as "Dust Grinding" in that they only removed .002".

https://www.americangrinding.com/grinding-services.html

I'm not sure if they even offer that service today.  Another company doing it at the time was Chicago Grinding.

https://www.chicagogrinding.com/


----------



## Richard King 2 (Nov 19, 2021)

I did this thread on Practical Machinist a few years ago.   I see on the last post i link to a place in up-state NY.  that's pretty close to PA.  I hope it's OK to share this.





						Large capacity grinding company in USA
					

In another thread we are discussing ceramic scraper blades and we went off Subject about scraping hardened ways.  To make a long story short.  One member mentioned he can't find a grinding house who can grind their slant bed lathe.  I contacted my friend Bob Abbott of Abbott Machinery in Alton...



					www.practicalmachinist.com


----------

